# Audio Hijack Pro



## spike129 (Dec 12, 2007)

Is getting music from playlist.com using Audio Hijack Pro legal? 
Just wondering 'cause I saw it on YouTube and they said it was legal.
THANKS FOR HELPING!!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It is a gray area, like recording TV shows with a VCR, but technically, yes it is.


----------



## spike129 (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks for all your help!!!ray:

I think i will continue to do so if my computer wiz says it's okay with him.:wave:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If you are really worried about it, contact the site and see if they say you can.


----------

